# New To Forum - Whitlock Family



## Wakeman 77 (Jan 26, 2006)

Just found this website & love it already. Me & my wife purchased the 28 RSDS last yr in Feb @ the RV Show & of course went there saying we couldn't afford it, but since were young(28) & were D.I.N.K.'s(Double Income No Kids) we said why not. However, I had never pulled anything that long nor did we have a truck. After a long, long look I found a 99 F-250 Disel 4x4 Sup Cab that I just fell in love with and got it at a great deal. So we pulled the trigger on it and have enjoyed it ever since.
The first time out we had it infront of our house in OK. and got everything loaded up and pushed all slides in and was ready to go. When I went to pull away, remember this is brand new 2005, I hear a big scrap & when I stopped I had forgotten to push the stairs back under the trlr and completly ripped them off & damaged the trailers plactic wheel well and the sheet metal between, and also left the extention cord plugged in to my garage.(could've been worse)
So my very 1st trip just sucked because I of course did the man thing and blamed my wife. When ofcours it was my fault. 
Good Luck Ford Family & remember to push your steps in.

Aaron Whitlock


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome and congrats on the new trailer. So it can only get better now that you got that out of the way


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome Aaron!!!

I'm glad it isn't just my wife that forgets things!!!

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Aaron, tough lesson to learn. Welcome to the forum, post often and learn a lot as we all do.









The only advice I could give you is what I do. I showed my wife the way everything is supposed to look including hooking up the hitch. Before we leave the house or the campground we BOTH do a walk around seperatly and in the opposite dirction to look for anything. I actually like it if she finds something. I drive for 5 minutes and stop again and recheck it again, paranoid , maybe but I feel better driving with confidence. When we stop for any reason, gas , bathroom or just coffee, one of us will do a walk around again.

And the steps, you rarlly make the same mistake twice because I assume you now check them 3 times









John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

A year ago and you just found us? Where ya been? Welcome aboard.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I drive for 5 minutes and stop again and recheck it again, paranoid , maybe
> 
> John
> [snapback]75550[/snapback]​


I think Rainman does the same thing


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Don't feel bad Wakeman. Before we even got to use ours, I hit a tree with the corner of the awning & ruined awning and broke a support arm. $1200. worth of damage.







But it all got better after we actually started using it.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Just remember the first ding is always the hardest to deal with.........if that's the worst that ever happens be greatful!

Welcome aboard... action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT and don't feel bad. Things happen, that's what were here for, someone has already done just about anything to these TT's and fixed them. Thanks for the story and post often.

Bill.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site Wakeman. You will love it here with all the wisdom, humor and help available to you here. This is a warm and friendly bunch. But, you already know that. Hope you got your early damage fixed real good and you never have to repair anything else. Again, WELCOME! action

sunny

Dallas


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Brought my rig from Spokane to it's new home. Carefully backed into the driveway -- wife was spotting, both of us were being extra careful. Both of us forgot to look up and missed the fact that the 5 was higher than the gutter. Ooops! Fortunately, I was going slow enough and wife was listening for odd bumps and scrapes, so nothing was damaged but pride.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Wakeman glad that you finally found us
And congrats on the 28RSDS
That was a hard lesson learned
One thing we do is I make a walk around the TT
And then the wife does her walk around
That way if one misses something the other will catch it.

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aaron,

Welcome to the site! sunny Glad to hear you have been enjoying it, and your TV/TT as well. Hate to hear about your bad luck to begin with. Maybe it is all behind you now. My first trip, all ready to leave the RV Resort, I remembered what the PDI guy said, "ALWAYS do a complete walk-around prior to pulling out". I got back out of the TV, done my walk-around, got back in and pulled out. About 90 miles later, I started trying to remember where I had put the water pressure adapter. Finally, I remembered I hadn't put it anywhere; I had left it on the hose (which I had left lying beside the pad. Had a friend pick it up for me. Just shows how easy it is to miss something. Enjoy the site and post often.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Aaron. We are so glad to have you! The worst we've done (so far, of course)







is leave the campsite with the antenna up. We didn't get far when another camper flagged us down to let us know. We had both done our "walkabout" and missed it.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We don't use the term scratches - we preffer scars because they are cool.

Welcome 
Post early Post often

Jared


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Might as welll add my little mistake. During one of my first trips out I forgot to put the pin in the hitch receiver. Pulled off with only the chains holding. We all make mistakes, I call it rving life's lessons. Make a check list and check it twice to be sure. NOW, don't you feel better.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I always do my walkaround after everyone else is in the truck. My daughter realized she forgot something out of the trailer once after I did my walkaround and she left the door open and the steps down.







Luckily I spotted the door as I made my turn out of the site.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I am also brand new today to the forum. Just heard about this forum from someone on another forum. DW and I went to the FL RV show last weekend and bought an '06 Outback 23RS. We pick it up on 2/3/06. Our TV is a '06 Toyota Tundra Dcab. We're pretty happy with our choice and have gotten good feedback so far.

I have a question though- I will be getting a WDH and brake controller. My research online says Equalizer for the WDH and Prodigy for the controller. Am I correct on this or is there a better choice-particularly the controller. Went with McKesh mirrors and they seem fine.

Appreciate any and all comments. I am a newbie. This seems like a graet forum and we're glad to be a part of it and in the Outback family.

Rayman


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Rayman to the group
Sound nice
That's the same WDH I have








And the Prodigy is an excellent choice
I'm sure you'll get more response on your question
Glad to have you with us

Don action


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

aron & rayman

welcome to outbackers action

and congrats to both of you choseing outbacks
















the prodigy is the controller of choice around here.

darrel


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

One question:

How the heck did you manage to blame the DW?

That would never work in my house!









Welcome aboard!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome Aaron & Rayman!!! Every new member moves me further from being the newest







Of course, Aaron has already gotten to play with his new toy!







We've only been able to play with Puff in the yard....but .... well.... even we have an







already....

The day after Puff came home, our neighbors came over to see "the real thing"....they'd been very patient about listening to us babble for weeks. As we took them through and proudly showed her off - well, we had to pull the slide out, too. We'd been talking about how smooth and easy it was to add another 6' to the length. But, when I tried to pull it out - I pulled...and pulled...and heaved....and jerked it out....VERY slowly. Quite a show I'm sure. It was only after they left, that I realized I hadn't attached the slide bars







....they do make it much easier







It wasn't until after posting something about it here that I realized how lucky we had been that the thing didn't drop out on top of me. (But there was also someone else who stepped forward and said they'd done the same thing. You can bet - the slide bars will NEVER again be forgotten!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bought ours...put it into my parents backyard for storage. First trip out, which happen to be the PNW 2005 Spring Rally, I turned too soon getting our of my parents backyard and ripped the lights and molding off the left side, as it scraped against his fence.

To top if off, the guy I bought my trailer from (Y-Guy..on this board) was at the Rally and it was the first thing he noticed. Boy, I sure took good care of his old trailer...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Rayman,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new Outback, and TV! sunny Looks like you have done some good research. I have a different set-up, but I think both are great. Post often and let us know when she comes in.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

As long as were all going into confession...When I got our new 27rsds home from the dealer, I backed it up the drive and onto my newly laid out RV pad. All my measurements were spot on, except for that darn eave on the roof. Oh well...scars are really cool. shy


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm starting to think I don't want to park next to some of you guys.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Rayman said:


> I am also brand new today to the forum. Just heard about this forum from someone on another forum. DW and I went to the FL RV show last weekend and bought an '06 Outback 23RS. We pick it up on 2/3/06. Our TV is a '06 Toyota Tundra Dcab. We're pretty happy with our choice and have gotten good feedback so far.
> 
> I have a question though- I will be getting a WDH and brake controller. My research online says Equalizer for the WDH and Prodigy for the controller. Am I correct on this or is there a better choice-particularly the controller. Went with McKesh mirrors and they seem fine.
> 
> ...


rayman

Welcome to the site.

You picked the best Outback and TV

Enjoy

Will


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to both of you. You guys aren't the only ones with amazing stories of your mishaps........

First time out, the DW and I were doing our walkarounds. Me first. I finished mine and got into the TV and started to pull out. Heard a big thump behind me. I stopped and got out. Seems like the DW wasn't finished with her walkraound and I had pulled the trailer over her! I picked her up, put her in the make-shift hospital bed we carry in the back of the Burb and headed for home.

After a couple of hours, stopped for gas and got out to check on the IV drip I had put in the DW's arm and did another walkaround just before pulling out again. This time I noticed the dog's leash wrapped around the bumper. I immediately was reminded of Chevy Chase's movie and thought I'd one something really wrong. Luckily, though, Tiny, our little Mexican Hairless had got tired of "skiing" behind the TT and somehow made his way into the bumer next to the sewer hose. He was safe! But gosh, he smelled awful. Luckily there was only a couple more hours to home so I could bathe him.

Just goes to show you, you need to be extra careful when pulling out of your spot!

Have a great day on your next trip!

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Welcome to both of you. You guys aren't the only ones with amazing stories of your mishaps........
> 
> First time out, the DW and I were doing our walkarounds. Me first. I finished mine and got into the TV and started to pull out. Heard a big thump behind me. I stopped and got out. Seems like the DW wasn't finished with her walkraound and I had pulled the trailer over her! I picked her up, put her in the make-shift hospital bed we carry in the back of the Burb and headed for home.
> 
> ...










Pretty good Mark.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Wakeman77!* action

Sorry to here about your bad, but at least you have found us!








Have a ball with your Outback, you picked by far the best Outback layout around!

One question though... Why the bunk house model if you are DINKs?
Can we expect to hear the pitter patter of little Outbacker feet in the future?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > actionÂ *Welcome to Outbackers, Wakeman77!*Â action
> ...


I certainly didn't choose the bunk house!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, Wakeman77!* action
> 
> Sorry to here about your bad, but at least you have found us!
> 
> ...


Doug...doug...doug...

did you really ask that question? Think back when you were just married and you and your wife went on a trip. When you checked into the hotel and they offered you a room with 2 queens or 1 king...which did you choose?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Maybe Oregon Camper asked the wrong question....

Which did PDX_Shannon choose?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I certainly didn't choose the bunk house!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]76017[/snapback]​


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Or the dog house.............


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Or the dog house.............
> [snapback]76348[/snapback]​


No, that one is usually choosen for me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Wakeman 77 (Jan 26, 2006)

Rayman, Hey i got a WD & sway control in one. The website is www.equalizerhitch.com 
I got one & just simply love it it was about $450.00 installed.



Rayman said:


> I am also brand new today to the forum. Just heard about this forum from someone on another forum. DW and I went to the FL RV show last weekend and bought an '06 Outback 23RS. We pick it up on 2/3/06. Our TV is a '06 Toyota Tundra Dcab. We're pretty happy with our choice and have gotten good feedback so far.
> 
> I have a question though- I will be getting a WDH and brake controller. My research online says Equalizer for the WDH and Prodigy for the controller. Am I correct on this or is there a better choice-particularly the controller. Went with McKesh mirrors and they seem fine.
> 
> ...


----------

